# Chute design pic?



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Question about chute design with pic? Shouldnt this be wide open and not partially blocked off? Would a full open chute allow more output?


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Judging from the videos I've seen of these babies in action, I'd say you'll be fine as is Mr P.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it wouldn't really make a difference. Remember, the impeller is spinning in a circle and centrifugal force is pushing the snow to the outside of the impeller already. That means that the snow is coming up the outer edge of that hole and the blocked off inner edge is not used anyway.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah I guess this design is why Yamaha has such a tight stream of snow being throw 50ft

To be honest I was afraid that I was supposed to remove that part before first use and that if I didn't I would be impairing its performance lol!!!

Guess that part wouldn't be lined with teflon too if it was meant to be removed


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some craftsmans I have seen have the smaller square discharge as well.

And wouldn't you know it they stole my idea. I have a few sheets of very thin teflon type material I intended on gluing into the chutes to prevent sticking.


----------

